# Heinz 57 of Home Theater!



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had a ton of different equipment and frequently change speakers, subs, and other hardware faster than most people change shoes. My current setup is a rag-tag mix and match that has been more created out of room necessity than acoustics. Now that I've completed a move to an entirely different sort of room I'm eager to begin finding the right parts to make it a seamless whole.

TV: Samsung 55" LCD
Main system: Yamaha RX-V665 which powers a Boston VR-12 center and Klipsch SS-1 rears. A Dayton DTA-100a powers my front two, a one of a kind pair of home made Audio Nirvana "Super 8" based Metronome ML-QQWTs (Mass Loaded Quadratic Quarter-Wave Tubes) in 3/4" Baltic Birch. 7" Edge Audio 50w sub fills in the lows for movies. Sony PS3 for BD and netflix to a Modded Apple TV (v.1) offers Boxee, XMBC, and streams media from a Western Digital 1.5TB wireless NAS and/or the internet. Alternate source is a Pro-Ject 1.2 turntable with Sumiko Oyster cart fed to Yamaha via a Rek-O-Kut mkII solid state phono preamplifier.

In Reserve, and sometimes used for home theater or vinyl: are a pair of Snell Type J/IV towers, a Yamaha M65 amp, and a BIAMP Eminence 300 (Mofset based) two channel amp. Also a pair of AN 2.8 bass reflex cabs that used to house my AN8 drivers.


----------

